# Ecstacy (Warning contains Sex and the bad language)



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Itallian, French and Irish man discussing sex:

Italian: "When I have a-finished a-makin a-love with my girl-a-friend, I go down and gently tickle the back of her knees. She floatsa 6 inches abova da bed in ecstasy"

Frenchman: "Zaat is nothin, when Ah ave finished makin ze love with ze girlfriend, ah kiss all ze way down ah body and zen ah lick ze soles of her feet with mah tongue and she floats 12 inches above ze bed in ecstacy"

Irishman: "Daht's nottin'. When Oi've finished shaggin'me burd, I get out of da bed, walk over to d'window and wipe me knob on da curtain and she hits da fuckin' roof "


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

And does anyone know hte Roger's Profanisaurus definition of hte aformentionted act?


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Kell said:


> And does anyone know hte Roger's Profanisaurus definition of hte aformentionted act?


Kell, the word you are looking for is _zuffle_

zuffle v.

To wipe your cock on the curtain after having sex, usually in a posh bird's house.


----------

